# Unreal!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Had a GREAT night trip tonight with LOTS of big fish caught. 5 OVER 10 lbs!!!

Thanks to Fish-Crazy(Virgil) and his son Kyle for putting us on the fish. Had an absolute BALL with Dixie Chicken(Larry), Dan(Wrong Way), and Issac... Words absolutely fail me at this point, but needless to say, Channel 3's story was GREAT, with 3 HAWGS caught on camera, plus, I took a bunch of pix, as did all the other guys. Definitely a trip of a lifetime. This smile won't leave my face for a month AT LEAST.

Here's one pic of Fish-Crazy and his son with the fish. Thanks again guys!!!










I will post the other 24 I took tomorrow. I'm BUSHED!!! :B :B :B


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Fished E 72nd on Thursday 01/04/07. The Ch. 3 crew were there and I took them out for about an hour and a half. We only got 3 fish with them, two over 9 lbs, and one 10 pounder. Then we took them back in and got the OGF crew out. They were the scheduled trip for the night, and I appreciate it very much that they stepped back and allowed me to take the news guys out first. We went back out about 8:30pm and fished till about midnight. Ended up with 16 fish total, some 9 pounders, some 10, some 11,and one over 12 pounds. Theres no secret, the Renosky Lures do work, and the selections you have is the best Ive seen yet. Its not just about color, its about pattern, and brightness, and action, etc., you will always find a Renosky Lure that will put fish in your boat any day, any time. I only met the guy twice, but I can tell you that hes a fisherman. I have Chatter Sticks prototypes that I catch fish with every day, that he says are not good enough yet, what more can I say! 

30' behind the boards worked the best again tonight, and 30' back on the deep divers on the side of the boat. The Mirror Images took the fish with the news crew on board, then after, the Chatter Sticks kicked in and the Renosky Deep Divers were pulling fish constantly. It was great having guys experienced at fishing on board. Larry, Carl, Dan and Isac made a great night of it. We had another 4-5 fish that never made it to the boat, but just because they never took the bait good, those that got on route, never looked back until they were in the bottom of my big net. Guys, all I can tell you is that, if you can get out here, then do it, we are catching more and more fish by the day. If the pattern continues, we might have a real hot bite by the weekend.

I added the pictures of the night in my photo section.

Tight Lines!

Fish-Crazy: Capt. Virgil D. Tent


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Hope you enjoyed fishing out there, now that its on the news everybody and their brother will be out there . Nice fish.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

great job guys absoutley incredible. Carl im glad you caught all those fish. Virgil you the man bud keep up the great work. I heard you going to be fishig with mike this year in tourneys i talked to him yesterday what a team im definetly not fishing any night tourneys against you guys lol tightlines gary zart blue dolphin


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow!!!! Way to go Virgil! I look forward to your reports every morning.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow. Congrats on the fine fishing and your moment of fame on TV. I thought News 3 did a great job.There are a lot of jealous people right now, wishing they were as hard core as you guys. 

Woo Hoo !! Couldn't be any happier for you guys.

Thanks for sharing.
Dave


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great!! now everybody will know there's walleye in lake erie.. boy, my spots gone now!! everyone will be there..

im kidding!  great job..man those hawgs keep comming in.. might be time to pull the tarps off the boat. virgil, good job. man i got to get out.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Looks like you did have the trip of a lifetime! Congrats on the HAWGS!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

SWEET Guys, awesome job Virgil as usual, 5 over 10 WOW what a night, fabulous.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish guys and a great news story!
I was on the cell phone with Carl while a few of those big hogs were brought in..talk about jealous!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Holly Crap!!!!

Dixie Chicken looks really short with that HOG of a walleye he is holding!!!!

Congrats!!!

flash-----------------------------------------out


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Are these charter trips that Virgil is running?
Bob


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

How do us "less fortunate" OGFers get invites to go on trips like this???

I am SO envious...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Great looking fish and im happy for ya Carl....... Virg,,, great job as always... 

im wondering why we even put the boat away now..


Frank


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

"Wrong Way" and Issac with a couple HAWGS.



















The smile says it ALL!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dixie Chicken fighting one.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

"Wrong Way" Dan with the big fish of the evening...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No more room in the live well... 

Thanks Virgil! It all fell into place last night, and I mean EVERYTHING!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

*Great Photo's!!!!!!!*

got my blood pumpin.......


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

KSU Flash. 
I'm actually almost as tall Carl. Between the rain and the poor camera angle it's make me look shorter. It's been happening all my life.

Bobk.
Yes they are charters but they are very reasonable. My cousin lives in Hocking Hills. Hook up with him and book a trip.

Leaky Tiki.
PM Virgil for more info.
Like Carl said we were all amazed at the quality of the fish that kept coming in! Lake Erie and Captina Virgil what a great combination!
DC


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great Trip Guys!!
Those are some BEASTS!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.wkyc.com/video/player.aspx?aid=29549&bw=


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man Carl those are some sweet fish great job all and the news story vid sweet wtg guys


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Very Nice!!!! Wow am I jealous..................Dixie.................lemme know!

Gene


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Well Done Virgil,as Always. I May Have To Try It This Weekend Now That Duck Season Is Over.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Great job guys.Hog city.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You guys are KILLING me over here! Those are some real big eyes. Great job. Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry!
DC!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Way to go Virgil!!! Why did I even bother to winterise my boat!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow. very nice catch. those r some pigs. i still have not been out for a while.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

You know you did it good when you posted 5 hours ago and I'm the 32nd post with my jaw doing the typing on the key board. My eyes are the size of bowling balls, what a night! I don't think it gets any better. I have to give it to you fella's, your a hell of a group of fisherman! Wish my boat wasn't burried in storage, I kick myself everytime I click on the Erie forum. I hope I get to fish with some of you regulars next year, it would be great to pick up some new tricks. Keep up the good work fellas!

:B :B :B


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Why dance?


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

For the record Big Daddy don't dance. He can't even walk fast!
DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I can really move when I want to, like when a rod goes off...LOL! Or the buffet is open...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If anyone ever wants to dispute where the walleye capitol of the world is, these pics should be all the proof you'll need. I mean seriously guys, 5 fish over 10 pounds plus all the others is just rediculous. You guys now have bragging rights for life from that one trip alone. I dont know any of you, but I can't help but be happy for you. What a trip for the memory books.
Also, does anyone know how big a walleye's belly can get before it explodes?
A few of them look like they could blow at any second.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Way to go guys...
Two words come to mind...

FISH FRY!

Steve


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

I Will Probaly Get A Lot Of Hate Mail For This, But Why Not Take A Picture And Let These Big Fish Go And Lay Their Eggs? I Can See The Fun In Catching Them And Recognize The Skill Of These Fishermen. I Realize That The Canadian Commercial Fishermen Will Catch Them And Sell Them In The Markets, But Do We Want To Be Like Them? Personally For The Table I Will Trade One 16 Inch Walleye For All Of Those Big Fish. If You Released Them And Advised How Many There Were And Their Size My Admiration Would Be Greater.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Come on Carl.
The words Gazelle and Big Daddy have never been used in the same sentence. Now me on the other hand well it's not about speed it's all in the technique!
DC


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

****** Loco said:


> I Will Probaly Get A Lot Of Hate Mail For This, But Why Not Take A Picture And Let These Big Fish Go And Lay Their Eggs? I Can See The Fun In Catching Them And Recognize The Skill Of These Fishermen. I Realize That The Canadian Commercial Fishermen Will Catch Them And Sell Them In The Markets, But Do We Want To Be Like Them? Personally For The Table I Will Trade One 16 Inch Walleye For All Of Those Big Fish. If You Released Them And Advised How Many There Were And Their Size My Admiration Would Be Greater.


Come on, Give em' a break!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

If you look at the pictures those are big men.Big men require big fish to satisfy their appetite.They did good!  The only thing they could have done different was invite me.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Your killin me! Nice fish guys. Hope to get on it again. That Johnson sure looks small next to all those :B !   Doesnt look like you guys are sharin!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Jig,
We only had one that rated on the Jig-o-meter! 12 plus!
DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Now Larry... Let's be real... I never said gazelle... Just like I never say the word "tall" in other situations...  LOL!!!

I think the story we ran on WKYC is also featured on their website, wkyc.com, and if I'm not mistaken, it is leading the counter with the most hits... Great job everyone!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Me and Carl deep fried a Gazelle one time....


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Did you wash it down with a Sausage Gravy Mikshake?
DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ahhh, memories!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

****** Loco said:


> I Will Probaly Get A Lot Of Hate Mail For This, But Why Not Take A Picture And Let These Big Fish Go And Lay Their Eggs? I Can See The Fun In Catching Them And Recognize The Skill Of These Fishermen. I Realize That The Canadian Commercial Fishermen Will Catch Them And Sell Them In The Markets, But Do We Want To Be Like Them? Personally For The Table I Will Trade One 16 Inch Walleye For All Of Those Big Fish. If You Released Them And Advised How Many There Were And Their Size My Admiration Would Be Greater.



The ODNR currently claims that there are approximately 42.5 million (that's million, with an M) walleye that are 2.5 years or older swimming in Lake Erie. They also claim that you, me, we, could not harm the population with rod and reel. Don't get me wrong, your opinion is valued and appreciated by me, and many others, I'm sure, but plucking a couple of these fish here and there from the lake has zero effect on the lake. These fishermen were paying customers, and I'm just about positive that each of them has a current fishing license. That gives them every legal and moral right to do what they wish with each and every fish harvested in a legal manner (which I'm sure every one of them was).

On another note, I've eaten many a walleye over seven pounds. I've also eaten my share of 16"ers. I'll cook you one of each. If you can pick out the 16"er three out of five times, I'll sign my boat over to you.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Well spoken Het! 
DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I understand your concern ******, and respect your point of view. I tend to agree more with Het in his take though.  

Thanks Het.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> On another note, I've eaten many a walleye over seven pounds. I've also eaten my share of 16"ers. I'll cook you one of each. If you can pick out the 16"er three out of five times, I'll sign my boat over to you.


Het,
Let me know when the fish fry is, I'll give it a shot !  

I agree, know way you can tell the difference between a 16" and a 28" in the frying pan if they are cleaned correctly.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Het,
> Let me know when the fish fry is, I'll give it a shot !
> 
> I agree, know way you can tell the difference between a 16" and a 28" in the frying pan if they are cleaned correctly.


 One would be sticking out of the pan and one wouldn`t. Those are nice fish.Eat up.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Fishinfreak said:


> One would be sticking out of the pan and one wouldn`t. Those are nice fish.Eat up.


Not if they are cut up into chunks........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> On another note, I've eaten many a walleye over seven pounds. I've also eaten my share of 16"ers. I'll cook you one of each. If you can pick out the 16"er three out of five times, I'll sign my boat over to you.


can i try that? a lund would look real nice beside the trophy,lol


----------



## Bigggcountry (Apr 8, 2004)

suddenly i miss ohio.... and all the grrrreat erie fishin


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My thoughts exactly regarding the zero taste difference in the big ones. Especially caught in cold water and prepared right. I always hear people say that, but I personally never noticed any difference in taste. They're all pretty dang good if you ask me.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Dan! Glad you stopped in! Don't be a stranger buddy!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Not to open up a can of worms here but isn't there a consumption advisory on erie walleye over 20" ? Is it 2 meals a month? Something to do with a mercury buildup? You can make them taste the same but are the results on your body the same?


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

what would hurt you the most? Two meals of walleye, or to meals at McDonalds.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I have been eating perch or walleye at least once a week for 30 years and have not had a problem.You should be more afraid of what people do near the water intake.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

donkey said:


> I have been eating perch or walleye at least once a week for 30 years and have not had a problem.You should be more afraid of what people do near the water intake.


I agree, I have been consuming eyes and perch from Erie since I was hatched over thirty years ago. Now eating catfish might be a different story. For the big walleye cut all the belly fat off and the fat that runs along the back by the dorsal fin area. These areas are where the high concentrations of nasty stuff is located. Eat up !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Not to open up a can of worms here but isn't there a consumption advisory on erie walleye over 20" ? Is it 2 meals a month? Something to do with a mercury buildup? You can make them taste the same but are the results on your body the same?


mErCCuuRRRRRy? wHHHaaaaaTTDD mErQQQCCuRRyyy??  ive bEEn EatIN WaLLLLeYYE AAlll YaRR LooonGG.. noTHIN WROoong MMeezz...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Mercury...Tastes like tinny chicken...  

Actually, there are mercury warnings on all fish taken in the US for consumption, not just Lake Erie. Just varies in degree.

There are tips you can follow as far as cleaning fish to remove parts that may hold contaminants. If anyone has the motivation, I think there's some info on the ODNR site.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

****** Loco said:


> I Will Probaly Get A Lot Of Hate Mail For This, But Why Not Take A Picture And Let These Big Fish Go And Lay Their Eggs? I Can See The Fun In Catching Them And Recognize The Skill Of These Fishermen. I Realize That The Canadian Commercial Fishermen Will Catch Them And Sell Them In The Markets, But Do We Want To Be Like Them? Personally For The Table I Will Trade One 16 Inch Walleye For All Of Those Big Fish. If You Released Them And Advised How Many There Were And Their Size My Admiration Would Be Greater.



This is what TIGGER and i do when we get out there. We had a few great nights out with some really big fish. They were all released after taking pics. We never kept a single fish. We just love to catch big fish and would rather eat the smaller inland lake eyes.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> On another note, I've eaten many a walleye over seven pounds. I've also eaten my share of 16"ers. I'll cook you one of each. If you can pick out the 16"er three out of five times, I'll sign my boat over to you.



I'll take that challenge! I figure I have a 50/50 chance!  


The Boat show is next week. You have the boat I want right to the "T"

Hetfield please pm me your phone # I want to ask you some questions about things I need or add ons you suggest that go with the package

Thanks 
John


We are so lucky to have a resource like that right here in cleveland! These walleyes are "world class" people travel long distances to fish for the steelies and walleyes in our area. It's not to see the browns play!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> On another note, I've eaten many a walleye over seven pounds. I've also eaten my share of 16"ers. I'll cook you one of each. If you can pick out the 16"er three out of five times, I'll sign my boat over to you.


Good post Het!
Whens the walleye challenge???
I want in!


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

Well To Be Honest After Fishing Lake Erie For Some 40 Years, I Don't Know How A Walleye Over 7 Pounds Tastes. My Gang Still Fishes Them With Weight Forwards And Do A Little Jigging On The Reefs And The Maumee River, So After All These Years You Could Count The Walleyes I Caught Over 7 Lbs On Two Hands. I Released Them All Except For One Big One Mounted On The Wall. I Still Trade My Walleyes Over 20 Inches For Smaller Ones Where We Clean Fish And There Is Always Someone That Will Make That Trade And Look At Me Like I'm A Little Nuts. I Won't Eat Any Walleye That I Catch In The Maumee. The Dnr Will Not Allow Me To Give The River Fish Away Anymore So All The River Fish Go Back.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

****** Loco said:


> I Won't Eat Any Walleye That I Catch In The Maumee. .




Just out of curiosity, why not? They're the same ones swimming in the main lake, and I doubt that they are in the river long enough for any contaminates to have any effect on them, if that's your concern.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

The Maumee fish got to taste like rubber from all the boots of the fisherman stepping on them!!! Man that place is crowded!!


----------

